# Space saver table



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anyone here ever made a table the rotates up.I am considering on that is on rollers and hinges up vertically,just not sure on it staying balanced with the track attached.I am talking about a freestanding table that rolls


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I have some crudely drawn plans from the '80s, brownie... I'll try to find them...

Two 5x8 tables, vertical swivels with swiveling foot supports, that collapsed
to a 4*"* , *Plus* whatever wall height, protrusion into the room...

Never built them, as I lost the wife and garage... Man, I miss that garage...

I'm sure others have plans, also...

John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brownie, trying to get a visual...
you mean similar to a folding TV table/tray?

I had a platform in my basement as a kid that had folding legs and was on pullies so it could be retracted to the ceiling.
I also had a desk top in my room that was hinged on the wall with two fold up legs and could be folded out of the way.

of course you seem to be talking about free standing with casters on and want to be able to minimize it's "footprint" for storage?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Brownie... I ain't gonna find it... Just ask MSwaterlogged about my searches :lol:

Here's how I remember it went...

Never been built... Only thoughts of what I'd try, as I kept 3 cars in a 2-car garage... 
Pull one car out; get the neighbors to help; roll out the track; get the neighbors, again;
store the track; pull in the car... Friends, relatives and neighbors do have a purpose...

I may(probably) left something out... Ask me, if not sure...

*Not to scale and approx. measurements...*

*Drawing 1...*









*Drawing 2...*









*Drawing 3...*








.
John
.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks I am gathering Ideas,I appreciate them all:wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> *Has anyone here ever made a table the rotates up*. I am considering on that is on rollers and hinges up vertically,


.
*Have they ever!*








[/IMG]

*Details here.*

There have been a number of other threads on the subject. 
*Here's one. It mentions a term to remember that I haven't seen elsewhere: "piano hinge." 
* Try searches like:
*hinge wall table site:hobbytalk.com*.
*Winch* might also be a good search term. I guess you ought to try *Wench*, too; some folks spell it that way.

You also might do a web-search for 
*hoist ceiling site:hobbytalk.com*
that will return posts on layouts that hoist straight up, and possibly some that fold up against the wall. Sooner or later you'll come upon a link to *



*, so you might as well just watch it first; it's fun.

Good luck.

-- D


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to do a freestanding one not attached to the wall


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry. 
What do you mean by "rotates up," then?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

alpink said:


> brownie, trying to get a visual...
> you mean similar to a folding TV table/tray?
> 
> of course you seem to be talking about free standing with casters on and want to be able to minimize it's "footprint" for storage?





brownie374 said:


> I am going to do a freestanding one not attached to the wall


OK, free standing it is.
do you have any plan idea?
would you want it to pivot in the middle?
or on one side?
I understand you need options, but what is your general vision?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a track on a pivoting table much like one that was posted earlier. This one has an HO track on one side and a 1/43rd track on the other side.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The sha-zayam folding track is mine, here is the thread on it 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332306&highlight=glassring

Boosted


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rich Dumas said:


> Here is a track on a pivoting tabe much like one that was posted earlier. This one has an HO track on one side and a 1/43rd track on the other side.


Like this one,all I have is a 12x12 golf cart garage and I will just roll it out and set it up in my carport.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Someone had one on another board, had wheels on one edge, plywood legs that folded down with a radius so it would smoothly lift and lower... I was going to copy it as well... Check through the routed track section on the "illustrated" slot car board. Think it is on the second page. Very elegant solution to the space problem.


----------

